

PSD to Bootstrap $99 a page - relm86
http://psd2bootstrap.us/

======
ISL
Power Spectral Density?

------
erjjones
looks like a scam

~~~
relm86
Its not? What make you jump to that conclusion?

------
yakshay
Irrespective of its complexity? Your website doesn't say much. What if it
contains complex controls, elements which are not native to Bootstrap ?

~~~
relm86
Complexity does not matter it just has to be one page. I'm doing this as an
experiment I'm going to post soon with details about my thought process
towards this.

Edit here my article explaining why I'm doing this
<http://99dollarprojects.posterous.com/99-project-a-week>

